# دورة تدريبية شاملة في صناعة كل أنوا الشموع بالصور



## حبيشى بنى سويف (12 أبريل 2010)

دورة تدريبية شاملة في صناعة كل أنوا الشموع بالصور
ارجورا رد الموضوع
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## chemicaleng (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
مشكور اخى الكريم على الموضوع الهادف 
واللة الموفق


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (13 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع رائع جزاك الله كل خير
لو ممكن يناقش في هذا الموضوع طرق تحضير و آلية صناعة الشموع بأنواعها
عمليات الصهر-والتعطير والصباغة و التشكيل و التلميع بشكل مفصل 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود 
ولكن هل من الممكن أن تذكر لنا تصنيع الشمع المستخدم فى الصناعات الكيميائية مثل شمع بديل لل carnauba wax ?


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (17 أبريل 2010)

اللف شكرا الى من رد على الموضوع


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## bidoforever (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

ربنا يوفقك يارب كان بجد محتاج اعرف كل حاجة عن تصنيع الشمع ياريت تقولي كل حاجة عنها بس انا لسه مبتدئ في الموضوع ده ياريت تقدر تفيدني فيه بس البداية في المنزل فهل ينفع ولا لاء
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك اخي الكريم


----------



## mimfarahat (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا للأخ الكريم على هذا الومضوع المفيد


----------



## باب البحر (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل .. الموضوع مفيد جدا و سأقوم بتجربته قريبا بإذن الله .. و لي أسئلة -بعد إذنك:


1- هل أجد حمض الستريك و شمع البرافين في شارع الجيش ؟ و كم يبلغ ثمنه بالتقريب ؟

2- قوالب الشمع .. ألاقيها فين ؟

3- حمض الستريك نسبته بين 5 إلى 10% و هو يعطي الشمع الصلادة و يزيد من طول عمرها الاستهلاكي .. فإلى أي حد نستطيع زيادة نسبة حمض الستريك ؟

4- كيف أستطيع اعطاء الشمع اللون الأبيض "الناصع البياض" .. هل يتكون تبعا لدرجة نقاء الشمع و نسبة حمض الستريك .. أم هو لون مضاف ؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

عاشت الأيادي وننتظر المزيد .........


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 أغسطس 2010)

اللف شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أويو المصري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## حسين حزام (8 سبتمبر 2010)

لك الشكر والتقدير والامتنان


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم على الموضوع *


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مازن81 (6 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 يونيو 2011)

ارجوا رد الموضوع


----------



## radwan1212 (23 يوليو 2011)

ملف رائع وجميل 
شكراً لك


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (29 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود​:75::20::85:


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الاخ/حبيشى
ملف جميل بكل المقايس واكثر الله من امثالك لنفع الشباب


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

شكر ا جزيلا


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------

